# التصميم الهندسي والانشائي لطريق في منطقة جبلية



## ابراهيم بن سرور (7 أبريل 2009)

اخوتي الاكارم : اليكم هذا المشروع وهو بعنوان " التصميم الهندسي والانشائي لطريق في منطقة جبلية" ؟, الملف موجود في المرفقات , ارجو ان تستفيدوا منه.

ولا تنسونا من دعواتكم


----------



## ALI..SS (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك علي المعلومة الطيبة...

وياريت ....كيف يتم تصميم الاسفلت بطريقة مرشال ...

تحياتي.


----------



## السندباد المساحي (7 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك علي المعلومة الطيبة.*​


----------



## عبدو99 (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا باشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه والله المشروع ممتاز وبه معلومات قيمة


----------



## ابو المعمارى (7 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الفاضل ابراهيم سرور جزاك اللة خيرا وجعلك اللة عونا لاخوانك والسلام


----------



## ROUDS (8 أبريل 2009)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (8 أبريل 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة​​​​*​


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (8 أبريل 2009)

لك مني التحية والتقدير وشكرا لك يادكتور


----------



## mahmoud khalid (8 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم.......


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (9 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور يا باشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه والله المشروع ممتاز ونرجومنك المزيدمن هذا العلم النافع وشكرااااااااااااا*​


----------



## eng: issa (9 أبريل 2009)

والله مليون ترليون بليون شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااا ويارب ايكون هذا المشروع في ميزان حسناتك لانه رح استفيد منه كثيرررررررر في مشروعي


----------



## هانى عامر (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## ..المتميز.. (9 أبريل 2009)

مششششششكور علي الافادة القيمة ... جزاك الله خير


----------



## ععلاوي المهندس (9 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء لخمة العلم


----------



## garary (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم.......


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (10 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ياباشا


----------



## ganoby (10 أبريل 2009)

ربنا يكرمك.............................


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور الطيب واتمنى دائما ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم.


----------



## لهون جاف (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا ومشكور جدا


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (11 أبريل 2009)

*الاخ الفاضل ابراهيم سرور جزاك اللة خيرا وجعلك اللة عونا لاخوانك والسلام*​


----------



## عبدالله ناجع (2 مايو 2009)

مشكور الف شكر لك ياخوي على هذا المشروع الرايع


----------



## العباده (3 مايو 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس جزاك اله خيرا


----------



## فاخرفاخر (3 مايو 2009)

ma3a alf chokr akhi al karim


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (10 مايو 2009)

خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر العلم ما نفع - جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## مهند نادر اسماعيل (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا ومشكور جدا


----------



## م / محسن صالح محمد (10 مايو 2009)

*اخوكم فى الله*

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## لطيف احمد لطيف (11 مايو 2009)

الف الف شكر ونسأل الله لكم التوفيق الدائم


----------



## حسام عبد الله (11 مايو 2009)

بارك اللة فيك واعزك وادامك


----------



## محمدسندباد (15 يونيو 2009)

*




*​


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (11 يوليو 2009)

مشكور ونتمنى المزيد
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كوردستان (12 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً .....................*​


----------



## ali areef (12 يوليو 2009)

جارى التحميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## صقر العايد (12 يوليو 2009)

مشكوريامهندساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صقر العايد (12 يوليو 2009)

تحياتي لك فقد استفدنا والله ................................................


----------



## بدرسعد (13 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم@ ابراهيم ابن سرور وجزاك الله خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك
ونرجو المذيد من الستفادة اخوك بدر سعد & مصر


----------



## hassanaki (13 يوليو 2009)

ممكن ترفقه مرة اخري لان عندي مشكلة ولا استطيع تحميل ملفات مضغوطة ببرنامج وين رار


----------



## mostafacourageous (13 يوليو 2009)

انا بتقدم بالشكر الى الاخ الفاضل ابراهيم سرور على هذاالمجهود


----------



## Riyadh (14 يوليو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## metkal (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف شكر لك*


----------



## adel104 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

زادك الله من فضله


----------



## م الجراني (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر ... والف تحيه


----------



## ابوضيف عبدالعلى (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد الجفري (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## alsadaf2007 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدو99 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## علي الدبس (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور*
*مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور*
*مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور*


----------



## علي الدبس (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور*
*مـشكـور*
*مــشكــور*
*مـــشكـــور*
*مــــشكــــور*
*مـــــشكـــــور*
*مــــــشكــــــور*
*مـــــــشكـــــــور*
*مــــــــشكــــــــور*
*مـــــــــشكـــــــــور*
*مــــــــــشكــــــــــور*
*مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور*
*مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور*
*مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور*
*مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور*
*مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور*
*مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور*
*مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور*
*مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور*
*مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور*
*مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور*
*مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور*
*مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور*
*مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور*
*مــــــــــشكــــــــــور*
*مـــــــــشكـــــــــور*
*مــــــــشكــــــــور*
*مـــــــشكـــــــور*
*مــــــشكــــــور*
*مـــــشكـــــور*
*مــــشكــــور*
*مـــشكـــور*
*مــشكــور*
*مـشكـور*
*مشكور*


----------



## zxzx_0007 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=127867#ixzz1btnYCX43

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك علي المعلومة الطيبة...

وياريت ....كيف يتم تصميم الاسفلت بطريقة مرشال ...

تحياتي.*​


----------



## ربيع بن صالح (14 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور يابشمهندس


----------



## ahmad kh (14 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## waryfaraj (14 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## حسام عبد الله (17 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طالب المعرفه (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------

